# Has Rick Simpson found a cure for Cancer?!?!



## EsC420PoT (Feb 24, 2010)

I read an article  in High Times Cannabis Cup 22 April 2010 issue about a guy named Rick Simpson who pritty much  claims to have found a cure for cancer. It states he use to have skin cancer and after his surgeries of getting them cutt out, they just came back... He then made some hemp oil and rubbed  it on his skin cancer and covered it with a bandaid. Within a week his cancer moles were gone!!! He was so amazed that he went to every political  party in canada, including two federal ministers of health. He also went to Dr. David Suzuki, three prominent  news programs, the cancer society in canada and even the United Nations. He states nobody  would lift a finger! Nobody would  even look at his evidence! So he started making this oil and giving it away to people in need for free! After he started  getting known High Times did an interview  with him about his oil and 3 days later was raided. But he continued  to make his oil.After a while all sorts of people with diff medical  problems came to him in desperation. He states that a cuple stage 4 cancer victims came to him, after radiation and all the tests, when the docter pritty much told them that their is nothing more they can do, go home and wait to die. They ate Ricks oil and are now cured!! He also states a 7 year old had lukimia, and was cured by the oil! Also he yet again states that a guy with scoliosis came to him and has no more pain in his back! I am completely  amazed! Although it seems to good to be true, I honestly believe marijuana  is the ultimate cure! Rick uses this oil for every sickness, he said it even cured him from the flu in a matter of days!! I recommend  you all to go buy this High Times issue just to read this article. Although im in the process of trying to contact him, in trying to find out how he makes it. It does say he uses 60 grams per container. And that each container  should be eaten in a months time. He says he just takes a finger full and puts it on his teeth and swallows it down with some water. Whats messed up is our governments in canada and the U.S. are so close minded that they won't care to listen...Or could it be the fact that they know of this and dont want anyone to know because they make to much money off the sick?? Completly mind bottling!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah Rick has been known for awhile now...but thanks for the news!  lol... I didn't know the new high times was out yet!!!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 24, 2010)

oh lol iv never herd of him before that article. And  ya hightimes  just keeps gettin  better and bette.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got high times from 1978...lol....not complete...but I have boxes full.  That might be a fun thing to post...some blast from the past stuff...lol...except I'm going to have to break down and learn how to post a pic....and how would I get a copy of a mag page?...this could be cool to post some old articles and advertisements....


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've got high times from 1978...lol....not complete...but I have boxes full.  That might be a fun thing to post...some blast from the past stuff...lol...except I'm going to have to break down and learn how to post a pic....and how would I get a copy of a mag page?...this could be cool to post some old articles and advertisements....


Hell ya! Id love to se how the hightimes use to look and how much (if at all) they've  changed in 30 years!  And you would have to scan them with.... Well,  a computer scanner lol. Kinda like a very compact xerox  machine  that plugs into your computer. Then you would have to upload the pictures (from were ever you saved the scans on your computer) to marijuanapassion.com as an attachment. It sounds hard but its really simple. If you need help with it just send me a private msg and I could walk you through step by step. I hope to see then oldie but goodies !


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 25, 2010)

You know...I read that article and almost cried...I'm serious. If they found a cure for CANCER...THATS HUGE!!! even though it is using hash oil...that is still the biggest medical break through ever....I did find it hard to believe at first since he said something about someone on their death bed to not having cancer within a week. I'd love to see a follow up of even more about this


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2010)

hxxp://www.phoenixtears.ca/ <--- "Phoenix Tears"....


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 25, 2010)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> You know...I read that article and almost cried...I'm serious. If they found a cure for CANCER...THATS HUGE!!! even though it is using hash oil...that is still the biggest medical break through ever....I did find it hard to believe at first since he said something about someone on their death bed to not having cancer within a week. I'd love to see a follow up of even more about this


Me too, and hell ya, that is huge!!! Im currently in the process of trying to get a hold of Rick, when I do ill definitely post our conversation as well as the recipe  for the hemp oil.... That is of course if im lucky enough for him to tell me...


----------



## Col. Kif (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm currently making Simpson's hemp oil to treat my fathers prostate cancer.

The recipie and directions are on Rick's site.  Its still too early to tell how well its working for him but I will keep folks updated.

I won't go into his full story since it spans many years but its his second round with cancer and he's out of treatment options.

I've spoken to a man who had inoperable brain cancer. So bad the tumor was pressing on the optic nerves and causing blindness. He's alive, his sight came back and he's cancer free today.

I can only pray this works for my 74 year old father, its his only hope.


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, I seen this guy on TV, and a biography on him on tv as well. His oil is ingested and not smoked. And use very minute amounts.


Cures for cancer already exist.  *ROYAL RAYMOND RIFE* had invented one of the greatest cures for cancer (if not thee greatest) and everything was destroyed. Just like nikola tesla's work and everyone's work who could've changed and saved the world. 

Since we're talking about cancer cures, I'd like to send you to a site, my website, ..It's still in it's early stages, ...but If you look in the CANCER folder, ..You will find many many cures for cancer that were destroyed and covered up by ..well...you know...'THEM'.


h*XX*p://ajp619.wordpress.com/



Did you guys know that the Marijuana plant had its own entire industry?  BEfore it became against the law, the marijuana industry was amongst the largest , and most profitable. That's right, marijuana was an entire industry not too long ago.
 If there are any plants on earth that could SAVE US ...It is the marijuana plant, and Bamboo.

However, bamboo is for wood use and material (It can grow up to 3 feet a day!) , and is 10x stronger and more durable than almost all other woods.  So instead of destroying forest after forest, and releasing all that carbon back into the atmosphere and destroying ecosystems, etc etc ...Cultivating Bamboo and creating a bamboo industry, could be one of the biggest planet savers out there.  (I'm really into Geo-engineering, but most ideas are ...____)

The marijuana plant, can be used for 100x more things. Including medicinal purposes.  But when it's smoked, you are breathing in all that carbon/coke,. and plant material, and chemicals, and garbage, causing major acidosis within the body.  SMoking it has it's healing effects but it's not permanent, and act's like a drug instead of medicine.  

If I had the resources i would PERSONALLY ..grow plants just to eat them. Buds and seeds. I love making marijuana salads. And it's m,ore nutritious than anything at a supermarket.

Eating marijuana and especially marijuana seeds is extremely healthy for you and have major major health benefits.


I don't like the old cliches of marijuana is medicinal, ..because people think smoking... when it's actually ingestion.


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2010)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> Me too, and hell ya, that is huge!!! Im currently in the process of trying to get a hold of Rick, when I do ill definitely post our conversation as well as the recipe  for the hemp oil.... That is of course if im lucky enough for him to tell me...



:confused2:.. it's ALL at the link that I posted, recipe, testimonials, ect....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 25, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2:.. it's ALL at the link that I posted, recipe, testimonials, ect....


I forwarded this info to a friend with lung cancer currently going through chemo. "yeah but it's so expensive and illegal blah blah blah .....". Oh well, I did my duty.


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 27, 2010)

And then there is this response: 

hXXp://www.thc-ministry.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11552


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 27, 2010)

Col. Kif said:
			
		

> I'm currently making Simpson's hemp oil to treat my fathers prostate cancer.
> 
> The recipie and directions are on Rick's site.  Its still too early to tell how well its working for him but I will keep folks updated.
> 
> ...


Really?! Can you please give me the link to Ricks site? That would save me alot of hassel. Thanks


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 27, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> hxxp://www.phoenixtears.ca/ <--- "Phoenix Tears"....


It's on the site.
Basically it takes a pound of bud to make 2oz of his hemp oil. Three months of treatment. No buzz but the patient will feel sleepy.


----------



## greenguy (Feb 28, 2010)

I am a bit suspicious of this "cure for cancer" guy...call me a scenic but sounds a lil scammy. I hope not bc taking advantage of cancer patients is horrible! but this sorta reminds me of Peter Popoff miracle manna...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 28, 2010)

hmmm i wonder if this really works, he has to be popular for some reason right?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 28, 2010)

well I guess if your dieng of cancer, you have nothing to loose in trying these methods.  I'd want a buzz along with it though!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 28, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I am a bit suspicious of this "cure for cancer" guy...call me a scenic but sounds a lil scammy. I hope not bc taking advantage of cancer patients is horrible! but this sorta reminds me of Peter Popoff miracle manna...


I doubt  its a scam , he gives it away for free.... Plus wether it cures them or not, it atleast makes them feel that their cured, happy and live life rather then feeling sick all the time, wich is good enough for me. And thanks hippychick ill check that link, can't  wait to get the recipe! Oh and LF i feel you on the buzz part lol.


----------

